# Kioti DK4510 PTO output shaft



## Mailrhos (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey,

I broke my PTO output shaft on my kioti DK4510 tractor and cannot find my manual. Does anyone know the process for removing the rear PTO output shaft? In my older tractors you just unbolted the casing and the shaft, the length of the tractor, would pull straight out. The replacement shaft for the kioti is less than a foot long. Will post pictures.


----------



## Bob lane (Dec 5, 2020)

Mailrhos said:


> Hey,
> 
> I broke my PTO output shaft on my kioti DK4510 tractor and cannot find my manual. Does anyone know the process for removing the rear PTO output shaft? In my older tractors you just unbolted the casing and the shaft, the length of the tractor, would pull straight out. The replacement shaft for the kioti is less than a foot long. Will post pictures.


did you happen to replace the shaft? was it a major repair?
any info would help because i now have the same problem
thanks


----------



## Pcherko (Dec 1, 2021)

Bob lane said:


> did you happen to replace the shaft? was it a major repair?
> any info would help because i now have the same problem
> thanks


I just broke mine to any one have I of on how to do it it look simple is it ? What part numbers do I need I have a 2019 4210


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm curious how you break a PTO shaft. Been farming for years and never broke one.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I'm curious how you break a PTO shaft. Been farming for years and never broke one.




I would say that you would have to try very hard and really want to break it......LOL This is a new one on me too and I do things the "*******" way.........


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

No reply yet.................


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't recall ever hearing of it either, unless there was some sort of catastrophic force applied. Manufacturers are lowering product quality a wee bit at a time, it seems, to gain a little price advantage. Not saying Kioti is doing it, but maybe their suppliers are.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Can't say this is the issue here or not.
But over the years most times I've read about PTO shaft damage was from a PTO shaft on an implement being to long and can't compress enough when lifted.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

DK35vince said:


> Can't say this is the issue here or not.
> But over the years most times I've read about PTO shaft damage was from a PTO shaft on an implement being to long and can't compress enough when lifted.


Good point, I think I heard that.... punches out seals and such as well.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I guess I live in slightly different world than most of you. I've replaced three in just the past year or so. Two on M series Kubotas and one IH 584. 

I doubt it's a quality issue at all, but more a result of how things are treated. In not one of those cases did an operator say it was a "bad shaft". They knew EXACTLY why it broke.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Interesting. How did they fail is what I'm curious about an was it the splined end or internal? I've never broke a single on in may years to tractoring.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I can see a PTO shaft being too long and getting up against the stub shaft,. but I'd think it would break the coupling before the shaft let go. I tend to be really careful about that (shaft length lowered and raised).


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wondering if we will ever get a reply or if the OP was just fishing?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Wondering if we will ever get a reply or if the OP was just fishing?


Notjng and I am very curious...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I have broke countless dozen sheer pins over the years, however......But never the output shaft.....


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Hang a hydraulic pump on the 540 shaft of an IH 574 with the dual pto's it has to have an extension to fit after a long time it will wear out extensions and then break,
it did take it for several hundred hours.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Posted that same question on Tractor Net (lots more readers, posters on there) and got some answers and most attributed the stub breakage to not estimating the lateral swing of an implement and cramping the U joints which (I guess in some cases) breaks the stub off. I have turn (swing limiters) on my pulled implements that require pto power. The tires scuff the limiters before that occurs.. I've scuffed the limiters in the past so I'm guilty of it. I can 'feel' when it's too tight as the tires are rubbing the shields. One poster said he broke his when raising an implement and the lift angle got too tight and snapped it and the top link at the same time.

Never broke on in 30 odd years. Also a comment about using an over running external clutch on a stub and the clutch wobbling and breaking it. I always use an over running external clutch on any driven implement that don't have one built it (my bat wing don't) but mine don't wobble at all (that I can see). A necessary evil on Kubota's because the clutch brake is weak on them and spinning the shaft (as in freewheeling) will quickly destroy the clutchbrake. I guess Kubota had a recall on them but both of mine are way, way past any warranty.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

SidecarFlip said:


> Never broke on in 30 odd years. Also a comment about using an over running external clutch on a stub and the clutch wobbling and breaking it. I always use an over running external clutch on any driven implement that don't have one built it (my bat wing don't) but mine don't wobble at all (that I can see). A necessary evil on Kubota's because the clutch brake is weak on them and spinning the shaft (as in freewheeling) will quickly destroy the clutchbrake. I guess Kubota had a recall on them but both of mine are way, way past any warranty.


I've been running an overrun clutch on my Kioti for the past 20 years for the same reason (to save the clutch brake).
Never an issue


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Didn't know that Kioti's had the early model Kubota issue, but stands to reason as they are very similar mechanically, at least the early ones were. In my Kubota's the clutch brake is a single wet disc at the end of the clutch pack and is prone to excessive wear from a freewheeling pto. I know Kubota had issued a RO for it and I believe later models now use a multi wet plate brake. I also know to refit one entails a full split so for me at least an over running clutch is the simple and cost effective solution. Most of my hay tools have built in over running clutches but not everything so I use it. Give it a shot of grease every few times and call it good. On mine, because of the higher pto power, I had to go with a larger capacity one. Moat are rated for 50 horse maximum and I have 80 at the stub.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't know that Kioti did have any PTO brake issues.
Simply added an overrun clutch for my own piece of mind.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Haven't a clue but if the early Kiot's were built mechanically to Kubota prints, then the have the same single plate clutch brake.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Got a lot of interesting replies on broken stubs on Tractor Net.


----------



## Mailrhos (Sep 25, 2016)

Thought I would finally reply….sorry all. All the replies went to spam and I never saw them. To answer those that asked how I managed to break it. 

Being stupid…that’s how I broke it. I had about 120 hours on the tractor and I went to bush hog. The bar and the bush hog were ancient. The PTO shaft was worn and the pin holes bent out. So no pin locked it securely at the bush hog end. All was going okay and was a row from being done. Coming down an incline that climbed steeply quickly caused the pin to break. With the shaft still spinning the lower half of the bar came off dropping the tractor end in between the bush hog and the back of the tractor. As I hit the upward climb it dug in and snapped the PTO stub coming out of the tractor. Perfect storm of circumstances. 

100% operator error. 

The repair was $120 part and 4 hours of labor. $600 total


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Mailrhos said:


> Thought I would finally reply….sorry all. All the replies went to spam and I never saw them. To answer those that asked how I managed to break it.
> 
> Being stupid…that’s how I broke it. I had about 120 hours on the tractor and I went to bush hog. The bar and the bush hog were ancient. The PTO shaft was worn and the pin holes bent out. So no pin locked it securely at the bush hog end. All was going okay and was a row from being done. Coming down an incline that climbed steeply quickly caused the pin to break. With the shaft still spinning the lower half of the bar came off dropping the tractor end in between the bush hog and the back of the tractor. As I hit the upward climb it dug in and snapped the PTO stub coming out of the tractor. Perfect storm of circumstances.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply..................Keep in mind that we all do dumb stuff from time to time and that is not all that costly of a "learning lesson"................It could have been a lot worse......Glad you got it fixed.....


----------



## Tommytate (2 mo ago)

Mailrhos said:


> Hey,
> 
> I broke my PTO output shaft on my kioti DK4510 tractor and cannot find my manual. Does anyone know the process for removing the rear PTO output shaft? In my older tractors you just unbolted the casing and the shaft, the length of the tractor, would pull straight out. The replacement shaft for the kioti is less than a foot long. Will post pictures.


Have you ever experienced your tractor just losing full power all the sudden? I have the exact same tracker dk4510 and was raking some large branches and open field did find one stuck underneath the tractor jumped back on and now there's barely any power in low gear and nothing and high almost like it's stuck in third or fourth gear the front bucket and all the Hydraulics raising lower just fine as revs up and down as normal but there's just no power and won't even move in high gear and barely Moves In Low any suggestions?


----------

